# need help for a super skinny guy



## baonilon (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I really need help please.  I'm 23, 5'8 and only weight ~95lbs.  I've work out in the past but not very vigourously.  I've started working out with a buddy for about a week now, more intense cuz I have a spotter to grab the weight if I drop it hehe,... aniway, I've done a lot of research but pretty confused as to what I should eat still.  I try to eat 6 meals a day but I have a full time job, plus school and it's kinda hard to eat right away from home.  Usually I work out mwf upper body, tues and thurs for lower, b4 work out is dinner, then after work out is 2 bagels w/ cream and jelly + glass of milk.  I  just read in one of the posts here bagel isn't good at all?  Can someone help me w/ suggestions on wat I could eat esp during work?  I do have Protein powder I bought that I mix w/ milk and drink every morning on my way to work.  I seriously need to gain cuz my metabolism is just racing by.  Thanks


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2005)

No offense but at 95lbs, don't worry about bagels... Just eat

Post you current Diet


----------



## baonilon (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for replying, what I meant to say is bagels hav nothing significant or something, I currently don't have a real bodybuilding diet, I need suggestions on foods that I could squeeze into my work hrs where it's not convinient to have a blender, and such.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2005)

There are tons of food that you can eat. Bagels have calories, not necessarly the correct carbs when trying to cut weight, but that is the least of your problems.

Best thing is to schedule your day and have your food prepared the night before.

There are lots of things to eat.
Natty PB
Nuts
Cottage Cheese
Tuna
Protein Powder
Chicken
Steak
Brocolli
Asparagus
Brown Rice
Oats


The list could go on for a while.  But if you want help with your diet.  Put the work in to creating one of what you can do or currently do (diet wise) during a day, and people will be able to make suggestions.

No one is going to say here is your diet.


----------



## baonilon (Jun 29, 2005)

I will start putting together a diet and see how it goes, then I'll come back and ask for input. Thanks for ur patience


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2005)

No Problem.

Check out this thread...  There is a ton of useful info

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 29, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I really need help please.  I'm 23, 5'8 and only weight ~95lbs.



95 pounds?? Do you mean 95 pounds (43kg)!!??

If so then just eat. Don't worry about anything at this stage - if it has calories and it resembles food then eat it.

Seriously - drink lots of milk, eat lots of lean red meat, snack on hard boiled eggs and nuts, eat lots of carbs - rice, potato, pasta, take dried fruits with you and snack on that during the day as well... Throw in some vegetables and fruit as well... Sure, don't down the candies and the chocolates - but don't worry if it is not '100% BB food!!!"

Wait until your weight is in the "medically dangerous" range and then worry about what exactly you should eat.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 29, 2005)

I suggest going to an all you can eat buffet and stay there all day.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 29, 2005)

Since you're working out, I'd definetly suggest going on a weightgainer. Buy one that has low sugar, high calories and high carbs so that you will pack on muscle and you won't get fat. Some of them have creatine in them as well which would be excellent for you. You can check out Masstech.. it's a bit more expensive but it definetly works.. or some people may just say make your own weightgainer shakes with whey, milk, and peanut butter, but its up to you. I'd definetly start eating, but do eat cleanly, because you want to put on lean body mass, as opposed to a lot of fat.. so dont just go pig out at all you can eat chinese every night and have mcdonalds for breakfast and lunch.

Good luck, and give updates


----------



## baonilon (Jun 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 95 pounds?? Do you mean 95 pounds (43kg)!!??
> 
> If so then just eat. Don't worry about anything at this stage - if it has calories and it resembles food then eat it.
> 
> ...



the only reason y I'm confused is a while ago  my doctor said my cholesterol level is " a little bit" high  and I read from other forums, they said don't just eat anything u see, eat the right stuff


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 30, 2005)

I would add stuff like McDonald's and Dair Queen to IainDaniel's list of foods for you


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> There are tons of food that you can eat. Bagels have calories, not necessarly the correct carbs when trying to cut weight, but that is the least of your problems.
> 
> Best thing is to schedule your day and have your food prepared the night before.
> 
> ...


What is "natty" PB...???
Is it a specific type?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What is "natty" PB...???
> Is it a specific type?




Nah no specific Brand.  It is just natural Peanut Butter, most grocery stores carry them.  Not like Skippy, Jiffy or shit like that


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nah no specific Brand.  It is just natural Peanut Butter, most grocery stores carry them.  Not like Skippy, Jiffy or shit like that


I see natty is a term for natural PB...Ya I buy all my food at Whole Foods so its all organic and natural, tastes better too.


----------



## baonilon (Jun 30, 2005)

should I get some fish oil? if so what should I look for in a bottle? thanks


----------



## baonilon (Jun 30, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Since you're working out, I'd definetly suggest going on a weightgainer. Buy one that has low sugar, high calories and high carbs so that you will pack on muscle and you won't get fat. Some of them have creatine in them as well which would be excellent for you. You can check out Masstech.. it's a bit more expensive but it definetly works.. or some people may just say make your own weightgainer shakes with whey, milk, and peanut butter, but its up to you. I'd definetly start eating, but do eat cleanly, because you want to put on lean body mass, as opposed to a lot of fat.. so dont just go pig out at all you can eat chinese every night and have mcdonalds for breakfast and lunch.
> 
> Good luck, and give updates





I'm currently using Serious Mass Chocolate 6lb from Optimum Nutrition, not very faithfully because the taste is not great but I try to mix it w/ milk and drink it in the morning and after workout


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 30, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> should I get some fish oil? if so what should I look for in a bottle? thanks


Yes you should. Go for pure fish oil (not cod liver oil) and something with 1000mg of fish oil, 180mg DHA, 120mg EPA per capsule is fine.

Try not to get one with Vit A in it - as you don't want too much of this.



ps: Make your own weight gainer.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 30, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> I'm currently using Serious Mass Chocolate 6lb from Optimum Nutrition, not very faithfully because the taste is not great but I try to mix it w/ milk and drink it in the morning and after workout


if your serious about gaining weight the taiste of something will not stop you...just plug you nose if you have to and pound it!

you have to stay consistant to your diet or your not going to get anywhere.

good luck!


----------



## baonilon (Jun 30, 2005)

what's your recipe for weight gainer? will look for that fish oil, as I've read in another thread, 6-10 grams per day right? thnx


----------



## baonilon (Jun 30, 2005)

i know, trying


----------



## XcelKrush (Jun 30, 2005)

Weight gainer shakes can include-

Milk
Whey
Pb
Oats
Banana/fruits
Maybe some dextrose or maltodextrin
Ice cream might be ok in your case(try to get Sugar free/low fat)


----------



## baonilon (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll mix and match those and see how it goes, thanks


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 30, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> I'm currently using Serious Mass Chocolate 6lb from Optimum Nutrition, not very faithfully because the taste is not great but I try to mix it w/ milk and drink it in the morning and after workout


Masstech Vanilla has a nice flavor.. I tried a sample of it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 30, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> what's your recipe for weight gainer?


There are many... just combine any number of the following:
Ground Rolled Oats (just use a blender) - baby cereal also works really well
Skim Milk (or skim milk powder)
FF/SF yoghurt
Fruit - esp banana. Berries are yummy too.
PB
Ground flaxmeal
Whey powder/protein powder
cottage cheese
Although I would not advocate dextrose or malto, in your case you could also think about adding a tbs honey...

eg:
1 cup oats (310 cals, 54g carbs, 10g protein, 6g fat)
250 ml skim milk (86 cals, 12g carb, 8g protein)
1 banana (110 cals, 28g carb)
1 tbs PB (100 cals, 2g carbs, 4g protein, 9g fat)
1 scoop whey (~100 cals, 25g protein)
0.5 tbs honey (34 cals, 8.5g carbs)
A little cinnamon and vanilla extract
TOTALS = 740 cals, 102.5 carb, 47g protein, 15g fat



[ps: don't use raw eggs - the protein can not be properly digested and absorbed when it is raw...]



> will look for that fish oil, as I've read in another thread, 6-10 grams per day right?


 6-10 caps/day is good.


----------



## baonilon (Jul 1, 2005)

really appreciate it


----------



## baonilon (Jul 4, 2005)

update: I was so amazed when I got on the scale on saturday, I actually weight 105 lbs now, so the past 2 months I actually gained something and didn't notice it. Just wanna share w/ u guys


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 4, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> update: I was so amazed when I got on the scale on saturday, I actually weight 105 lbs now, so the past 2 months I actually gained something and didn't notice it. Just wanna share w/ u guys




GREAT STUFF!! Congratulations!


----------



## baonilon (Jul 5, 2005)

hehe, thanks


----------



## bballstud (Jul 5, 2005)

fuck man i have read this one thing on the internet about 30 day mcdonalds diet you eat mcdonalads for breakfeast lunch and dinner and gain like two pounds in a month! haha try that shit out..


----------



## seven11 (Jul 5, 2005)

borther eattttttt, and dont do cardio hehe just eat plzzzzz


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 5, 2005)

I wanna see a pic


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 6, 2005)

bballstud said:
			
		

> fuck man i have read this one thing on the internet about 30 day mcdonalds diet you eat mcdonalads for breakfeast lunch and dinner and gain like two pounds in a month! haha try that shit out..



That was the whole Supersize me thing. The guy gained 30 pounds in a month, not two, lol. But he also damaged his liver, and his electrolytes went crazy


----------



## XcelKrush (Jul 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ground Rolled Oats (just use a blender) - baby cereal also works really well
> Skim Milk (or skim milk powder)
> FF/SF yoghurt
> Fruit - esp banana. Berries are yummy too.
> ...


How could I forget the honey 

Thanks Emma

Also, are the sugars in bananas or honey high on the chart for insulin response?  I might need to make some of these shakes as well.  4K a day and gains still come slowly....


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 6, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> How could I forget the honey
> 
> Thanks Emma
> 
> Also, are the sugars in bananas or honey high on the chart for insulin response?  I might need to make some of these shakes as well.  4K a day and gains still come slowly....



HOW do you get 4k a day? Seriously... I am pissed about my own goals. I was gaining 2lbs a week last semester at school. It makes NO sense... I was eating 2 meals a day + a few scoops whey, and random snacking on junk and tons of sugar. I would be amazed if I was getting more cals than I am now... yet now my gains are all strength... I haven't gained weight in over a month and a half and it drives me NUTS.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 6, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> Also, are the sugars in bananas or honey high on the chart for insulin response?  I might need to make some of these shakes as well.  4K a day and gains still come slowly....


I could tell you what they found for the banana but they have not tested honey.... and I probably couldn't guess it very well...

Although they have similar fructose to glucose ratios I don't think their response would anything near similar... The banana would probably be lower as it has a bit of starch and fibre in it - where as the honey is just they sugars... And for all the other things they tested more starch and less sugars usually ment a lower insulin response...

A small banana of 80g (19g carbs worth) is a moderate GI carb [~55 (GL =12)] and will have:
starch (about 4.5g)
fibre (2g)
glucose (~4g)
fructose (~3.5g)
sucrose (~2g)

The honey - 1 tbs/20g (17g carb worth) is also moderate GI carb ['average' ~55 (GL = 25)] but:
no starch
no fibre
glucose (~7.5g)
fructose (~8.5g) 
sucrose (~2g)

The GI of honey is also pretty variable (depends on the bee, quality of the nectar and other things) so the glycemic index can go from as low as in the 30's to as high as the 80's... 

Anyway - in terms of the banana and the insulin index - you really need to be careful in looking at the numbers because:


> "In the insulin index study, we measured glycemic scores and insulin scores for 1000 kJ [~230 Calorie] portions of foods. They are not GI values. In a healthy person that has fasted for more than 10-12 hours overnight, cheese and steak can cause a small rise in blood glucose in the second hour of our 2 hour test periods due to gluconeogenesis. Also the normal fluctuations in blood glucose around the fasting value that our experiments start from produce some area above the fasting blood glucose level, which is used to calculate both GI and glycemic score values."


This means that the glycaemic score they got were usually much higher than those in the proper GI studies... and, very predictably, they would have therefore had a greater insulin response too.

They also standardised the results using white bread (they set glycaemic reponse and insulin response to 100 for this, and then ranked everything else accordingly)... And the traditional glycaemic index we use is based on 100g glucose (although they also have lists based on white bread).

You also have to remember that this insulin response is FASTED - and for that single food only... And it is for 230 cals worth (which is 2 medium bananas)... So once you use the food in a normal situation there is even less worth in the number.

So you can't really take an awfull lot from the study...  The best it can do is give you a guide to see if a food is 'insulinogenic' or not....

But the numbers:

Banana
Glycaemic response: 79
Insulin response: 81


And a few things to compare it with:
Porridge (Oatmeal) 
G. response: 60 
Insulin response: 40 

Jellybeans 
G response: 118 
Insulins response: 160 

White rice 
G response: 110 
I response: 79 


If you are having trouble with calories then I'd certainly include the banana.... And maybe add a little honey as well.


----------



## baonilon (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes you should. Go for pure fish oil (not cod liver oil) and something with 1000mg of fish oil, 180mg DHA, 120mg EPA per capsule is fine.

Try not to get one with Vit A in it - as you don't want too much of this.

--------------------------------------------------------------------



should I get this ? 

http://www.gnc.com/productDetails.a...ound:#ffff00">&Post=</FONT>&id=106611&lang=en

Amount Per Serving	 	% DV
Calories	10	 
  Calories from Fat	10	 
Total Fat 1g	  	2%
EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) (omega-3)	180 mg	**
DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid)(omega-3)	120 mg	**
** Daily Value (DV) not established.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 14, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> should I get this ?
> 
> http://www.gnc.com/productDetails.a...ound:#ffff00">&Post=</FONT>&id=106611&lang=en


If you want - they will give you what you need... But I am sure there are cheaper options out there for you.


----------



## baonilon (Jul 14, 2005)

what other options do I have? thanks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 14, 2005)

baonilon said:
			
		

> what other options do I have? thanks


I have no idea. I live in Australia.... I remember Jodi mentioning she gets some from costo for REALLY cheap - but you would have to look/ask around for your options.


----------



## michael74737 (Jul 14, 2005)

OMG 95lbs?! Eat anything thats around you.

-Minus Sugar


----------



## baonilon (Jul 15, 2005)

will go to Costco this weekend, thanks a lot Emma-Leigh


----------



## lpz213 (Jul 15, 2005)

damn, u aint michael jackson by any chance?!  cuz u lanky ass fuck!


----------



## Nate K (Jul 15, 2005)

No, hes only 5'8


----------



## baonilon (Jul 15, 2005)

lpz213 said:
			
		

> damn, u aint michael jackson by any chance?!  cuz u lanky ass fuck!




I don't think that was necessary, if I wasn't needing to gain weight, I prolly wouldn't be asking for help here


----------



## lpz213 (Jul 16, 2005)

^ dam, u butt hurt? take a joke dogg.


----------



## baonilon (Jul 22, 2005)

Update: after 4 weeks of training, mostly doing 10 reps, 8 reps, and 6 reps per set,  my "trainer" had me try to max out with 1 rep and for Bench - 110lbs, Lunges 145lbs, Squats - 205lbs.   We're gonna revise the program to more weight, less rep now that my body has been exposed to the weights for a while.   I've read in here that I should be doing 4-6 reps? What % of my max should I be aiming for? thanks


----------

